# Nissan Offering Viny Wraps, Custom Graphics for Cube, Juke and Frontier



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has just announced it will offer a new line of custom wraps and vinyl graphics for three of its models: the Cube, Juke and Frontier. The custom add-ons are provided by Original Wraps Inc. and are designed to be applied by a professional, leaving nothing behind when they are removed. The wraps themselves are designed to last for roughly three years on the car, so if you can switch-up the look of your car when you want.

At launch, only graphics for the Cube are available, but Original Wraps will soon add items for the Juke and Frontier.

Check out the extensive offering of decals and how they'll look by visiting Nissan Graphics

More: *Nissan Offering Viny Wraps, Custom Graphics for Cube, Juke and Frontier* on AutoGuide.com


----------

